

Why Dropbox is so popular - dshankar
http://www.quora.com/Why-is-Dropbox-popular-and-not-something-similar-like-Windows-Live-Sync-which-is-free

======
ggchappell
The (current) top answer, by Michael Wolfe, is certainly a good one, but it's
just begging for additional comment. So:

> No, shut up. People don't use that crap. They just want a folder. A folder
> that syncs.

That's what _I_ want. And I have indeed been using Dropbox for some time. But
it has been my experience that the great majority of people out there really
don't understand folders. So I have to wonder ....

> Not a single person on Earth wakes up in the morning worried about deriving
> more value from their Windows Live login.

Indeed. And this principle is much more widely applicable. So while people at
Company X spend their days thinking, "How can we show customers how they can
derive more value from their relationship with us?" not one single customer is
thinking, "How can I derive more value from my relationship with Company X?"

> why not leverage the full power of the web? With HTML 5 you can drag and
> drop files, you can build intergalactic dashboards of stats showing how much
> storage you are using, you can publish your files as RSS feeds and tweets,
> and you can add your company logo!

Dropbox actually does a big chunk of that.

> Most of the world doesn't sit in front of their browser all day.

Not sure about that one. It's _literally_ true, of course. Most of the people
in the world use computers only a little or not at all. But those of us who do
use them a lot, seem to spend a great deal of time using web browsers.

------
dshankar
Summarized: Dropbox was a KISS product.

~~~
farumm
yep true, dropbox is a superb product...!

